

Despite Many False Starts, the Future of Hiring Looks Promising - kedargj
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130704205430-15454-despite-setbacks-the-future-of-hiring-looks-promising

======
hardwaresofton
It's funny that this article was posted on linkedin. Maybe I know too many
people who have never had one useful thing come from a linked in profile other
than horrible cold calls/emails

I do agree with the overall sentiment though, hopefully someone will better
the system considerably sooner rather than later

